# Surprise Trout



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2008)

Fished a local stream last evening looking for some more topwater smallie action. At my 1st spot I kept seeing a decent size fish hit the surface - that and some smallies chasing fry in the shallows. Started out with a popper and could not get the fish to strike. It would rise up and splash stuff a few feet from my bait - but not a touch.

Moved to spot number two and came up with several decent smallies and a bunch of rock bass. The stream was nice and clear and there were a few other people fishing nearly, including a guy with a huge bait bucket and two surf type rods set up in rod holders. Not sure what he expected to catch as he was fishing a section of stream that was about 4 feet deep? I managed two nice smallies just up stream from him.

Went back to spot number one and switched over to a small Husky Jerk in Ghost color. I figured I would entice the smallies that were chasing the fish fry all over the place. Flipped the lure out and after a few twitches it got whammed. The fish did not fight like a small mouth and at first I thought it was a pickerel becuase I could see a long slender body. As I landed it I realized that it was a brown trout. Damn trout are everywhere! 







Saw some more splashes down stream and walked across to get access to the rising fish. As soon as a got there some of the local kids rode up on their scooters and skateboards and one proceeded to step right next to me remove his shoes. Evidently the kids had bet this goof that he woudl not wade the stream there. He was gonna get $3.00 if he went up to his waist.

He stepped into the water and i gave him my best mean face and said "I am fishing here buddy!!" he said 'I am gonna wade - this is my wading spot." He then starts wading out - WTF! I said again "HEY, I am fishing here." He looks at me and keep wading - turns and says " I will wade this way" meaning upstream. Perfect, the little bugger eater is now churning up mud and splashing his way upstream. I hook a small mouth and he stops to watch me land the fish.

His friends soon lose interest and ride off leaving me and the bugger boy - I debate whether to to toss his bike into the stream, but figure since he is already wading around he would just go get it anyway. He finally leaves and I hear him yelling at his "friends" to pay up - they ignore him.
GOOD!

Can I shoot him next time?


----------



## Waterwings (May 14, 2008)

Nice catch! Don't ya just love kids who listen!? :lol:


----------



## mtnman (May 14, 2008)

Catch them trout and send them to me for muskie bait. A big muskie would just love to have a brownie for breakfast. Nice catch though. Maybe ill have some pics today as I found my camera yesterday evening in my car shoved under the seat. Lord knows how it got there. Maybe I had 1 to many last trip out!!!!


----------



## slim357 (May 14, 2008)

LOL, maybe you shoulda just givin him 3 bucks to leave, as for shooting him I would strongly avise against it. Now tossin his shoes in woulda been an idea, or maybe letting the air out of his tires. Nice trout, wish I had some closer spots to catch em around me.


----------



## DocWatson (May 14, 2008)

You should have thrown his shoes in seperately and in different locations downstream from where he was wading, slashed his bike tires and thrown that in the damn creek and then tied on a heavy diamond jig with a new set of trebles on it and started casting at the ignorant little bastard. I'll bet he would have listened then. :wink: No witnesses... no harm, no foul. 8)


----------



## FishingCop (May 14, 2008)

Ooooh Doc, you have a way about you don't ya?????? :twisted:


----------



## DocWatson (May 14, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Ooooh Doc, you have a way about you don't ya?????? :twisted:



I like to think of it as responding in kind to the way I'm treated. :wink: 

If the youth of today can't learn to respect their elders, we can teach them to fear us. :twisted:


----------



## jkbirocz (May 14, 2008)

Damnit Dave, that is my wading spot too. How dare you fish in a wading spot [-X 

I personally would have went and borrowed one of that idiot's surf rods and caught a sunny, rig it up, and added a 2oz sinker and casted at the wading d-bag. Thats just how I roll I guess.


----------



## mtnman (May 14, 2008)

> If the youth of today can't learn to respect their elders, we can teach them to fear us.


 :twisted: :!:


----------



## FishingCop (May 14, 2008)

okay, I spent 10 minutes typing a very profound response - submitted it and -it didn't post - IT'S LOST????? Been having the same problem last few weeks with PM's and other stuff???? What's up???? Okay, going to hit "submit" noe to see if this one gets through?? 

Sorry Doc, can't re-type my response again, but our thinking is not to different!!!


----------



## DocWatson (May 14, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> okay, I spent 10 minutes typing a very profound response - submitted it and -it didn't post - IT'S LOST????? Been having the same problem last few weeks with PM's and other stuff???? What's up???? Okay, going to hit "submit" noe to see if this one gets through??
> 
> Sorry Doc, can't re-type my response again, but our thinking is not to different!!!



I thought you were on the same page.  Would have liked to have seen your reply. :mrgreen: 

Next time, copy the text (highlight the text and then right-click and choose copy) when you write a long response before you click Submit. Then if the post fails, you can hit the back button and paste it in and try again. But if you forget to copy it, sometimes just hitting the back button on your browser will bring back the page with your response intact.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 14, 2008)

Nice trout esquired. I was fishing in the pickerel pond and some SOB was trying to hit my cork with rocks. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## FishingCop (May 14, 2008)

Hey Doc, maybe it's best that it was lost - even thought my last comment was that I didn't want to create any controversy or start any differences of opinion, it may have been overly dramatic..... 

As far as Esquired goes, the only thing I have have to say to him is ..... Nice trout    

Okay, now I hit "submit", right?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2008)

Well I am a general non-violent person, and this was a 12 year old kid. After lots of thought, I think I will encourage him to wade in a possibly drink the water there - at the very least it will probably make him sterile - which is a great thing!
_
Oh yeah, there were lots of people walking the park or I woudl have at least charged him $3.00 for his shoes back_ 8)


----------



## FishingCop (May 14, 2008)

esquired said:


> Well I am a general non-violent person, and this was a 12 year old kid. After lots of thought, I think I will encourage him to wade in a possibly drink the water there - at the very least it will probably make him sterile - which is a great thing!
> _
> Oh yeah, there were lots of people walking the park or I woudl have at least charged him $3.00 for his shoes back_ 8)



:lol: :lol: :lol: but probably his shoes were worth more like $80 or so??????? You could have gotten more I bet!!


----------



## DocWatson (May 14, 2008)

esquired said:


> Well I am a general non-violent person, and this was a 12 year old kid. After lots of thought, I think I will encourage him to wade in a possibly drink the water there - at the very least it will probably make him sterile - which is a great thing!
> _
> Oh yeah, there were lots of people walking the park or I woudl have at least charged him $3.00 for his shoes back_ 8)



If he had $3.00 he wouldn't have been wading in that dirty water on a $3.00 bet. :roll: Shoulda charged all the people walking in the park a couple bucks a head to watch you whip him to death with your braid line. :twisted: 

Oh yeah.... nice trout. :wink:


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E (May 14, 2008)

Well all I can say is good catch Dave, I dont think I would have held my toungue as well as you did =D> . I will probally be seeing him in a few years :roll:


----------

